Ask HN: Who is going to the 2019 YC Hackathon this Friday? - kevinslin
======
kevinslin
First time going to the hackathon and thinking of organizing a small meetup
before the event in SF. The venue is Southern Pacific Brewing (620 Treat Ave,
San Francisco, CA 94110) and time is Thursday evening at 6pm. Reply if
interested. Will reserve a table if we have 5+ people :)

